# Portuguese injustice.



## dastardly-2009 (May 22, 2011)

A hit man was let off and I was fined for asking the court in an email why this paid thug was not punished . 
Any idea how to achieve an acceptable standard of justice in Portugal.


----------



## LeFranc (May 29, 2014)

Was he supposed to shoot you dead or was he an economic hitman? How much did they fine you for and what was their reason? Or is this a joke?


----------



## dastardly-2009 (May 22, 2011)

Hi LeFranc. The HITMAN was handed a full bottle of Sagres beer, and I was pointed out by his conman boss who owes me a considerable, agreed UK mediation debt .As the thug approached me, I was told his name and to watch out for myself he is dangerous. He was now holding the bottle like a club and the beer was spilling down his upraised arm .Before he could do anything , the restaurant manager and a number of Portuguese men who had been watching events . Picked this fat English Thug up and threw him over the restaurant outer wall. The local GNR who had been called took the thug away . The conman slunk away back to his nearby farm and unregistered caravan site which is in his son's mothers name .making his huge agreed debt legally unrecoverable. This Unmarried English couple are extremely proficient fraudsters who shatter the retirement dreams of unsuspecting EXPATS. The Portuguese court fined me for asking why this thug was never punished .Instead of answering my email question, I was convicted of (Aggravated Diformacao.) JOKE? 12 years of a living hell JOKE!. And I am only one of many who have suffered .


----------



## LeFranc (May 29, 2014)

Wow what a nice novel. Very impressive indeed. It felt like Edgar Oliver just spoke to me: 



 . If I was you I would buy a 12 pack of SAGRES and have another thug approach the unregistered unmarried conman with an offer he could not resist. By the way, what was the size of the fine in Pound Sterling or the Euro and can it be reported to the famous strongman Van Rumpuy or perhaps his best friend Nigel Farage?


----------



## dastardly-2009 (May 22, 2011)

Glad you liked the attempted murder . Fine was €1620 plus €9 a day for not paying it .Or 180 hours of community work .70 years old with arthritic hands and knees .Not to mention dearly beloved who needs 24 hour a day nursing .September 1st .PT justice ? Ombudsman will be receiving a call. PROVEDOR de JUSTICA is as good as it gets in Portugal. So I will soon find out if there IS justice available for the honest majority. or strictly reserved for the wealthy criminal minority. No dosh remaining for luxuries like 12 packs or for that matter paid "assistant,s."


----------



## LeFranc (May 29, 2014)

Oh what a horror. It seems it is not a joke. Did you actually pay the outrageous rip-off One thousand Six Hundred and Twenty Nine Euros? And for what? For reporting a man who tried to attack you? And wasn't the original cause of the ordered attack, was it because you wanted your money back from the conman who stole it or perhaps he took off with your money without providing a service or delivering the goods?

I would definitely send an official complaint to the EU-ropean Court of Justice or something like that. The amount you had to pay and wasn't your guilt, it's clearly a criminal case involving the ones who fined you. While I can't state any further as I don't know the actual details, but I hope this is a very rare case and I hope it is resolved to your satisfaction and with proper justice. Hopefully Portugal remains a safe country to live. Good luck resolving your case in Brussels and keep us informed.


----------



## LeFranc (May 29, 2014)

Since I can not edit anymore (the server seems down often or some frequent DNS problems), I will post my edited reply overhere:

Oh what a horror. It seems it is not a joke. The fine is astronomically excessive and unjust. Did you actually pay the outrageous One thousand Six Hundred and Twenty Nine Euros? And for what? For reporting a man who tried to attack you? And wasn't the original cause of the ordered attack, was it because you wanted your money back from the conman who stole it or perhaps he took off with your money without providing a service or delivering the goods? Perhaps there are some details skipped that you did not want to mention?

I would definitely send an official complaint to the EU-ropean Court of Justice or something like that and let them decide. The amount you had to pay and the fact that it wasn't your guilt, it's probably a criminal case involving the ones who fined you if all you said is true and did not skip any important facts or details. While I can't state any further as I don't know the actual details, but I hope this is a very rare case and I hope it is resolved to your satisfaction and with proper justice. Hopefully Portugal remains a safe country to live. Perhaps your community has corruption problems, but hopefully the rest of Portugal is not like that. Good luck resolving your case in Brussels and keep us informed.

P.S. I just noticed I missed from your story that the assault man was British. What would have it in connection with Portugal and the authorities?


----------



## dastardly-2009 (May 22, 2011)

My email to the court was asking why no further action was being taken . The unmarried English fraudsters . One recently convicted of UK housing benefit fraud. Warned me never to take them on .. They claimed to have FRIENDS IN HIGH PLACES. Recent court actions have reinforced my belief that their claims may have some substance.
After over 12 years of Portuguese injustice .. I can assure you that the UK RCJ are no better .. they rubber stamped my mediation agreement where the conman agreed to pay me in 21 days . Then the same dumb ass judge they are called RCJ .. Royal Courts of Justice .Masters . granted the conman's unmarried partner a court order banning the serving of court documents at any of her addresses .. Because she claimed that the father of their son no longer lived with her . Another believable story .. exactly like the stories she made up to fraudulently claim UK housing benefit for so many years.


----------



## LeFranc (May 29, 2014)

They got friends in high places, but you got these kind of friends against them, so use them: 



 . Just be sorry you had nothing to do with Chechen, Albanian or Lithuanian dudes. I doubt those kind of people would ever attack an elderly person. Although I think 70 is still young. And I believe that Portuguese people are one of the most beautiful and peaceful people on Earth. LOVE Portugal.


----------



## dastardly-2009 (May 22, 2011)

*portuguese injustice*

The debt collector has a gym in the UK but he was in Jail last time I heard.
12 years .. I have tried pretty well everyone to get our retirement nest egg back from these fraudsters .
the lies they make up had the UK RCJ master call me a Vexatious Litigant . The fraudster ***** smirked when he said that at the set aside hearing in 2009 which I lost . Telling the truth is simply not enough .. the well presented lies will always win .
You should come to Alvito .. I can take you to the conmans abode.


----------



## LeFranc (May 29, 2014)

Mate, I will definitely come to visit that beautiful place, I want to look the conguy in the eye.


----------

